# any experience with boblight / atmolight ?



## Snakekick (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello, I want switch my system from Linux/Ubuntu to FreeBSD. But one thing I can't test in my VM is the work of boblight/atmolight with XBMC, is someone use this?
Thanks


----------

